
Google Bookmarks - Delicious to Google Bookmarks Import - pitdesi
https://www.google.com/bookmarks/deliciousimport
======
nyellin
Is anyone using Google Bookmarks? If so, how does it compare to Delicious,
Historious, and Pinboard?

~~~
naner
It is slightly worse than Delicious. Haven't used the other two. It is
disappointing that Google gets the remarkably simple things wrong and then
adds convoluted features that don't appear to be useful to most users.

Two annoying things I remember:

The front page is always sorted by title. When is that ever useful? I want to
see my recent bookmarks without having to resort.

When you search within Bookmarks it pulls in "social" results from complete
strangers you haven't bookmarked or asked for. You have to select "My
Bookmarks" after the search to redo it.

Never used the hyped "list" feature, don't really know what it is for.

If you keep private bookmarks it is fine. There is no useful front page of
popular public tagged bookmarks like Delicious has.

Bookmarked pages show up in related search results which is useful.

